#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Mechatrinics

## djoshi266

what is the scope for mechatorinics ?

----------


## hafa786

It has the vast scope in the world and valueable work.

----------


## msajaa

Mechatronics course provides the student with elaborate knowledge on  various fields such as mechanics, computer science, electronics,  controlled system, artifical inteligence etc. Factories and industries,  where an automation is followed, are growing day by day, so the scope of  students in this course is also rising.

----------


## msarts

yes will definitely have scope in India,Mechatronics is a emerging field around the  world .. the discipline has evolved due to excessive need in automation  sector around the world..

----------


## Drishtanta

How mechatrinIx course is studied??

----------


## Drishtanta

:(happy): How mechatrinIx course is studied??

----------


## msec123

*Mechatronics is a multidisciplinary engineering field Students interested in studying mechatronics can enroll in degree and certificate programs at colleges and universities.It combines systems design, computer, electronic, mechanical and control engineering. Students interested in studying mechatronics can gain hands-on experience working with pneumatics, hydraulics, electricity and manufacturing of mechanical parts and machines through degree and certificate programs at colleges and universities. Mechatronics courses might incorporate any or all of the engineering disciplines that the field comprises.*

----------


## Drishtanta

in which colleges and universities Mechatrinics may be studied?? what is the  fee structure to study this this subject?/?   moreover, what's the job facilities in future?? please notify me anyone!!

----------


## msec123

These are the list of  few colleges which provides mechatronics course:
University Departments Of Anna University - MIT Campus
Kongu Engineering College (Autonomous)
The Rajaas Engineering College
madras institute of technology
Kongu Engineering College - Erode, Tamil Nadu
G. H. Patel College of Engineering & Technology - Vidyanagar, Gujarat
Vinayaka Mission University - Salem, Tamil Nadu
Gujarat Technological University - Ahmedabad, Gujarat
U.V.Patel Engineering College - Mehsana, Gujarat
Karpagam College of Engineering - Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu

The fee structure for Mechatronics varies from college to college. So, you need to get in touch with the colleges offering such courses to know about their fee and other expenses of the program.
There is a lot of scope of Mechatronics Engineering in India. You can get well profiled jobs with good remuneration in IT sectors or other renowned private firms and in Government sector also.

----------


## Drishtanta

Thanks a lot, but i want to  know if there are any college of Mechatrinics near Hosur,TVS nagari Tamilnadu ??

----------


## msajce123

Factories and industries, wherean automation is followed day by day, so the scope of students in this course isalso rising.

----------

